# Kerry Ricks deployment photos, going, going, gone!



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The Emerald Coast Reef Association (ECRA) deployed a barge today out of Destin today. More details and photos will be available in a few days @ http://www.ecreef.org/

Numbers will be made public on the ECRA site after the reef has set for a time. :thumbsup:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

any info on if its kayak reachable aloud?? within 4miles of the beach??


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I sure wish it were. It's about 15 miles out. Sea-r-cy


----------

